# FREE YA (12+) Angel in the Shadows - Movie option re-newed!!! In development.



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Lisa, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

New Article:
*Are There Animals or Pets in Heaven?*
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/02/are-there-animalspets-in-heaven.html

*Movie update:* Elaine P. English my entertainment lawyer, has been negotiating on my behalf the last few months and now I have a signed deal with:

http://www.motionpicturepro.com

The movie deal is being fast-tracked into preproduction. Motion Picture Pro Studios will be announcing the deal when they send out a press release regarding the distribution contract for their latest movie "Old Fashioned". I wanted to let my friends and readers here on Kindleboards know first.
Books 1 and 2 will be combined in the first film and the movie studio has first right of refusal on the third book. They envision a series of films based on the books (I have nine planned, enough to take Megan and her surviving friends through high school).


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

My article: *Different Types Of Angels And Demons* posted today. 
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/03/different-types-of-angels-and-demons.html


----------



## Armadon (Jun 26, 2010)

I posted this Freebie at Christian Fiction Book Reviews for you Lisa. Great book. Can't wait for the movie.


Regards,
John Hileman


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you Armadon! Is that here on Kindleboards or where is a link? 

Thanks again for your support. I'm excited about the movie too. It's a dream come true.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

April 2nd, 2012 _Angel in the Shadows, Book 1_ and _Angel in the Storm, Book 2_ are featured today on Christian Fiction For Your Kindle http://networkedblogs.com/vWg8m?a=share

Their FaceBook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Christian-Fiction-for-Your-Kindle/231968163511982


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Free Today through June 4th.
Revised Angel in the Shadows Book 1 (Revised to make it more in-line with the movie).
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AI5W8 Save $2.99 Optioned for movie.

Also, new release today:

Angel Series Books 1, 2, & 3 by Lisa Grace only $5.50 (On Sale)
http://www.amazon.com/Angel-Series-Books-The-ebook/dp/B0087UHG0W/


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Free Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 (The Angel Series) by Lisa Grace

Book is not only free on Amazon, but also in the Nook, Kobo, Smashwords, and iTunes stores. Please tell your friends to read it now for free. It will only be free until the publisher makes me take it down before the paperbacks come out.

Author interview on the movie and books:


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a phone conference with an agent a little over a week ago. It looks like I now have an agent for the paper version of the ebooks, and to represent the rest of the rights that come along with the movie deal (specified in my contract.)

Get your free copy through any major ebook retailer and thanks for reading.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

As I've said before, the movie project of my Angel Series has moved into the development phase.

Here is the latest project Motion Picture Pro Studios is involved in, "Old Fashioned." It's an indie project with a 2 million dollar budget. It's a modern love story, about a contemporary guy who decides he wants to court a woman the old fashioned way. This project is in post development with mine next in the pipeline. The budget for the angel series will be a "major" budget (official film term.)

Below is a Facebook page with photos of the cast and crew (closer to the bottom of the timeline.)
You can see why I'm excited to be involved with this group of professionals.
If you go down to the October 2011 timeframe, they were casting around then and you can see pictures of some of the leads cast in the picture. Elizabeth Ann Roberts was in "House", "Heroes", and "Southland".

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Old-Fashioned/160270767353263?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 is still free and has been in the top ten since its release for its subgenre. 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,055 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AI5W8

Here's another article that appeared on Eye on The Paranormal: *Ghosts Are Not People*
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/12/ghosts-are-residual-energiesnot-people.html

Indie Authors #37 Life after Nanowrimo
Find out what we do with our projects after the word count is in and the month is over.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Lisa--

I posted at Book Luvin' Babes FB page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172--glad you're doing so well!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Lisa--
> 
> I posted at Book Luvin' Babes FB page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172--glad you're doing so well!
> 
> Dana Taylor


Thank you Dana . I appreciate it so much! I'll come over and 'like" it and cross post on my Facebook.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

The agent that is representing my angel series met with me and my hubby yesterday. We are visiting with my brother in TN and the agent happens to live with in traveling distance.

It was exciting to see all the things that are happening and the huge players that are, and potentially are, involved. When your books are just one part of a large undertaking (i. e. the movie and all that comes with it), it's amazing how much work is done in the development phase and how many well-known players get involved and the other well-known players who are at least being made aware of the project at this phase.

When announcements (press releases) are made, it will be by these big entities. I won't have to do a thing. In other words, my marketing efforts are very much grass roots compared to what could be happening in the next six months. 2013 could be a banner year for me.

It's hard to know things, and not be able to share.

So what can I do? 
I'll keep writing. _Angel in the Fire, Book 4_ will be completed in January and I'll work on finishing on _Angel in the Light, Book 5_ (the end of this story arc) by March. I may not release these first as ebooks. I will give them to my agent so he has the full series to market. Of course, he has the story arc synopsis, and the screen treatment for the film, so the complete books aren't quite as important as many series are sold based on the first few books and the synopsis alone.

Then I'll switch gears and finish the second in my history mystery line.

The second half of the year will depend on what happens in the first six months before I decide which project I work on next.

Warning: The angel series is very much "young" adult (age12+) no sex, mild lust, first base only. Some of the complaints I get are "no sex." Do adults really want twelve year olds reading sexual stuff? 
Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 by Lisa Grace


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

My latest article for Eye On the Paranormal: Ghost Hunting As A Hobby http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/01/ghost-hunting-as-hobby.html just came out. The Indie Authors' show Monday 9pm Eastern (6pm Pacific) live, will be about Writers' new year resolutions. I hope you can join us on the: hangoutnetworks.com The show will be archived on Youtube also.

Well, this last week thanks to @Amazon and other readers tweeting how much they enjoyed the series, Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 (The Angel Series) by Lisa Grace made it all the way #1 Fantasy in its sub genre.

It's currently:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,132 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Fantasy 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy

For every ten I give away free, I sell one. Not bad. Thanks to those here at Kindleboards who are spreading the word.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi all.

Tomorrow is an exciting day for me, lunch with the movie producer. Turns out there are a lot of big money backers who wanted a specific project made that has become entangled in option hell. It's stuck at one studio with not all of the rights transferred.

Good news for me, my books fit the bill as the perfect replacement. 

Anyway, things are moving right along. I've never had a face to face with Nathan. Everything has been phone conferences, or between the lawyers.

It's exciting because everything is lining up. 
Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 by Lisa Grace (The Angel Series) is still free.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

That is EXCITING, Grace! Good luck. I gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes FB page.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you, Dana


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

It is very exciting.  Congratulations.  If you'll give a tweetable line, I'd love to tweet the news about the free book and your movie.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Pamela said:


> It is very exciting. Congratulations. If you'll give a tweetable line, I'd love to tweet the news about the free book and your movie.


Wow, thank you, Pamela .

I'm @lisagracebooks or http://www.twitter.com/lisagracebooks

Here are a couple of tweets to chose from (I've sent them before, twitter shortens the links):

Believe in angels? #FREE ebook Angel in the Shadows http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AI5W8 in movie development #FF

Believe in Angels? #Free ebook Angel in the Shadows http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AI5W8 or at #Smashwords in any format https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/236544 &#8230; #FF


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Tweeted the first one.  Will wait a few hours and do the second.  Best of luck!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you Pamela.

My latest article at Eye on the Paranormal just went up:

http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/01/plasma-dark-matter-dark-energy-other.html

Here is an excerpt from the article:

Those who read my bi-monthly articles here at Eye on the Paranormal know two things about me: 1) The Holy Scriptures are the ultimate authority on our understanding of the paranormal and 2) Science is proving the Holy Scriptures are correct.

In elementary school we are taught there are three forms of matter. Solids, liquids, and gases. However, this is not entirely true. There is another state of matter, and it is the most abundant state of matter in the known universe accounting for 99% of all matter, visible and invisible: Plasma. http://www.plasmas.org/what-are-plasmas.htm

Did you catch that? Plasma, the most abundant form of matter in the universe has vast amounts that are invisible. 
We know there are life forms that live within liquid. - Fish.
We know there are life forms that live with in solids. - Parasites. 
We know there are life forms that live with in gases - We humans breathe air consisting of a variety of gases, and it's hard for us to live without an atmosphere.)
So-
There must be life forms that live with in plasma. - It's the most abundant form of matter, it makes up 99% of the universe, and much of it exists with in a state where it can be visible or invisible. My hypothesis is: What we call supernatural, paranormal creatures such as angels and demons, are actually made of this form of matter.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel-Shadows-Book-Series-ebook/dp/B0052AI5W8/ It took an extra two months, but _Angel in the Shadows, Book 1_ is finally free in the United Kingdom.
Yay!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

New Eye on the Paranormal article:

*Plasma, Dark Matter, Dark Energy, Other Dimensions, & How They May Help Explain the Supernatural (Part 2)*

Brief excerpt and I recommend you read part 1 first:
Continued from Part 1 http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/01/plasma-dark-matter-dark-energy-other.html

The greatest part of what the known universe is made of is not understood. Dark matter of which all we can deduce is: it has a gravitational pull. And then there is dark energy which seems to be pulling solar systems and the universe apart.

Depending on the source, dark matter makes up 25% to 99% of all known matter in the universe. It's called "matter" because all matter has a gravitational pull.

The term "dark energy" is a way to say for scientists to say "there is a force out there that we can't see and can't explain, but we think we can detect it is pulling solar systems and the universe further apart."

Scientists name their theories to make them more believable. How does this relate to the supernatural?

Because the supernatural is somewhat like the theory of "dark energy." In that "there is a force out there that we can't see and can't explain, but we think we can detect it."

Then also with dark matter 25% - 99% of the known universe is made of matter we can't detect except it has to be there because it has gravitational pull?

http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/01/plasma-dark-matter-dark-energy-other_30.html


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Recently, some of us authors were discussing teens and how they've changed and remained the same, (my angel series is young YA, age 12+) when suddenly, unprovoked, another author felt the need to bring my "faith" into the discussion. She made some judgemental comments about _me_, which are totally off base and had _nothing_ to do with the topic we were discussing. She made some false assumptions about me.

The funny thing is-yes, I write about angels, and yes, my books follow the rules we know from the Holy Scriptures-but so does _The Exorcist_ by Peter Benchley.

I wonder if he ran into the same prejudices? Why is it certain people feel the need to judge me, and not just treat me with respect as a fellow, some what successful, author?

I _never_ ask what someone believes on Kindleboards or other forums. I don't care if they're Christian, Buddhist, atheist, agnostic, etc. It's none of my business. We're all people, we're all writing for personal satisfaction from different motivations. Shoot, even Christians can't agree on everything which is the reason there are so many denominations.

My stories are based on good vs. evil from yes, a Holy Scriptures point of view, just like The Exorcist. I have atheists who have enjoyed reading my books just as much they did _The Exorcist_. How do I know? They write me and tell me. To them, all religion is a "myth" so they don't find it threatening.

It's amazing to me the only attacks I receive are not from readers, but from other self published authors. I mainly posted this to bump the fact that my first angel book Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 by Lisa Grace is free in the US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AI5W8 and
the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0052AI5W8. It's not free yet in Canada and I'm hoping it will be if enough potential Canadian readers show the lower prices to Amazon.

Both books 1 & 2 have been optioned for a movie, which is currently in development. I am now being represented by an agent who is working on a traditional deal for the whole series to be released in paperback. Thanks for reading and sharing with the age 12+ teens in your life.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi, my latest free article at Eye on the Paranormal is up:

http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/02/part-4-conclusions-dark-matter-dark.html

*Part 4, Conclusions: Dark Matter, Dark Energy, Plasma, Other Dimensions and How They May Prove The Supernatural *

Also, today _Angel in the Shadows_ hit the free best seller's list and went all the way up to #29.

It's still free in the US & UK here:
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AI5W8 and
the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0052AI5W8.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Tomorrow night we'll be interviewing Grant Faulkner, the Executive Director of NaNoWriMo.org on the Indie Authors Show live at 6pm, Pacific on TheHangoutNetworks.com.

_Angel in the Shadows, Book 1_ is staying at the top of its genre bestseller lists, which is gratifying. It's still free in the US and the UK. Thanks to all who are downloading my free book for teens 12+.

I just did a live broadcast yesterday for the Paranormal Christian: (I'm on after the first half an hour, my interview last about an hour and a half)
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/christianfreedom/2013/03/09/the-paranormal-christian

Book one is still free in the US and the UK.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you to those downloading Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 and mentioning that it is free in the US and UK on your blogs. I've recently hit the 55,000 mark for ebooks out in my name, so that's exciting.

My new article: "How to Treat Supernatural Creatures" 
http://www.eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/03/how-to-treat-supernatural-creatures.html posted today on _Eye on the Paranormal._


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Sales of my ebooks are picking up the UK which is exciting. 

Right now, through today, The Angel Series collection of the first three books is only $2.99, down from $5.50. I ran it at this price for a promo on Kindle Books and Tips. I'll be raising the price back to $5.50 tomorrow, so today is your last chance to get all three for less than the price of book 2. The links are in my signature line.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I've had lots of communications lately with Motion Picture Pro Studios as the project is moving along nicely in movie development.

My agent is working on a deal for paperbacks through a major publisher, so now is the time to get the ebooks at the best price possible. I may be required to raise prices depending on what he can negotiate.

Insert Quote

Free, appropriate for ages 12 on up:

UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel-Shadows-Book-Series-ebook/dp/B0052AI5W8/ It took an extra two months, but Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 is finally free in the United Kingdom.

US link:
Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 (The Angel Series) by Lisa Grace

OR get all three in the series for only $5.50 (On Sale).
http://www.amazon.com/Angel-Series-Books-The-ebook/dp/B0087UHG0W/


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> It's still free in the US & UK here:
> US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AI5W8 and
> the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0052AI5W8.


Just bumping. Also, wrote and posted new EOTP: Common Angel and Demon Myths (Part 1) 
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/04/common-demon-and-angel-myths-part-1.html


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Michael Gallagher, one of Amazon's top ten Vine Voice reviewers interviewed me for Meet the Author. Please feel free to leave a comment. 

http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/2013/05/11/guest-blog-post-meet-author-lisa-grace/

_Angel in the Shadows, Book 1_ is still free in all ereader formats, not just through Amazon, but at Smashwords, iBooks, Nook, Sony, Diesel, Kobo, etc.

I'll be suggesting that the publishing house keep the ebook free as an added on value (maybe I'll throw in a free side story about Judas the evil angel for the paperback version). Thanks to all those on Kboards who spread the word about my free book for teens.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Still Free.

New article up at Eye On The Paranormal: Angel Myths (Part 2)
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/05/angel-myths-part-2.html


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Angel in the Shadows is free still in the US and UK. Next week, the 1,2, & 3 book will be on sale for only $2.99 as part of a promotion through Free Kindle Books & Tips. You can read book 1 now and pick up the other two for that bargain price.

Angel Myths (Part 2) is here:
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/05/angel-myths-part-2.html plus, if you didin't catch part there is a link to it at the top of the Eye On The Paranormal page.

Exciting news. Another high (or should I say higher?) powered executive has signed on for the angel project. I received this information via Motion Picture Pro Studios.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Free in the US, UK, and now Canada!!!!!

Thanks for the support everyone.  One way or another, I plan on having the last two books out in the series before the end of they year. Sooner than that, if I don't get the contract my agents are working on, because I'll just continue to publish them myself.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Free in UK, US, CA, & now France.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Free here:
Amazon US: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AI5W8

UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0052AI5W8

CA:
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0052AI5W8

FR:
http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B0052AI5W8

Latest article on _House Blessings and Driving the Demonic Away_ for Eye On The Paranormal: http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/06/house-blessings-and-ceremonies-to-drive.html


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Today I'm a guest on Joe Konrath's blog: A Newbie's Guide to Publishing: Books Optioned for Movie Deal: What You Should Know that No One Tells You http://j.mp/12mhB2U

Also, you can pick up your free copy of my ebook while you're at it.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 by Lisa Grace is still free. Thanks to all those who have emailed me privately and are recommending the series to their youth groups and pastors. I appreciate it so much.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks to all who are helping to keep it at the top of it's genre bestseller lists. I appreciate all the mentions and recommendations to teens. 

It's still free in the UK where it's been #1 in Christan Fantasy for most of the month. It's also doing well in the US. Canada, eh, not so much, but I think that's because most people seem to have Kobo devices. B&N dl's have picked up to where Smashwords recorded 3,580 last month (for B&N) which is great. Apple has been doing well, I just have no way of knowing how well. But the overwhelming amount of reader mail I get is sent to me from iPhone devices and number of ratings there have been picking up speed, plus dl's of books 2 & 3.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Movie news: The Director of Old Fashioned is now looking for acoustic music for the soundtrack CD. This movie which is in post production, has the same producer as mine. Mine is in development until after this one is released. You can go to their Facebook page here: 
https://www.facebook.com/OldFashionedMovie

_Angel in the Shadows, Book 1_ is still free and being downloaded even better as a Nook book and an iTunes one. I've had talks with my agents who are still talking to publishers for a paperback deal.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Book 1 is still free, and I now have several new articles up at Eye on The Paranormal:

Here are a few of the latest:

http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/08/detection-of-paranormal-plasma.html

http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/09/modern-day-angel-appearances-micronesia.html

http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/09/intelligent-design-and-theoretical.html

and the movie option was re-signed! Yea! It's in development so I was 99% sure they would, but still, it's nice to have it all official.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Just added a link at www.lisagrace.booklikes.com

_Angel in the Shadows, Book 1_ is still free at all major ebook retailers. 
The links are in the first post.
My agents are working on a paperback deal with a traditional publisher. I'm busy writing new books and editing.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Newest article:
Dreams and the Supernatural by Lisa Grace posted on Oct. 2nd, 2013
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/10/dreams-and-supernatural.html

Here's an excerpt:

God came in dreams, the angel of the Lord came as His messenger, and the angel of God came as a messenger too. (some examples: Gen 31:11, Matthew 2:12, Matthew 2:19, Dan 4:1

Some of the dreams were immediately understood, but other times the dream needed interpretation by a man of God.

*Why would God use dreams to communicate to man?*
In Bible times, much faith was put in dreams. Many Kings employed astrologers, mediums, and those who could interpret dreams. In other words, Kings listened to dreams and their interpretations. They couldn't argue with their dreams. They might kill the messenger, especially if they thought the interpretation was wrong.

*And how did they know if the interpretation was wrong or right?*
The same way they knew they were supposed to figure the dream out, that it was a form of communication from God; their conscience told them.

*How else does God say He will communicate with man in the latter days?*

To read this rest, please link to the article.

_Angel in the Shadows, Book 1_ made it all the way to #1 in teen and young adult horror in the Kindle free store this week, and stayed there for two days.

Thank you to all those who are recommending the series to ages 12 on up.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you to all those downloading my free teen supernatural, Angel in the Shadows, Book 1. 
My latest article at Eye on the Paranormal:

Visions and the Supernatural
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/10/visions-and-supernatural.html


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Over 19,500 readers have downloaded Angel in the Shadows this month in the US, just in the Kindle store, with many thousands more dl'd through Apple, Kobo, B&N, and other various stores. 

Thanks for keeping us #1 in several categories. Angel in the Shadows is aimed at age 12 and older. 
Merry Christmas and Happy Boxing Day. I noticed they've finally set it free in Brazil, and a couple of other countries.


----------

